# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Դեկորատիվ-կիրառական արվեստ >  Զուտ ձեռքի աշխատանքներ

## Tumy

Այստեղ կարող եք տեղադրել ձեր ձեռքի աշխատանքները.
Իսկ ես ձեզ ցույց տամ իմ ընկերոջ աշխատանքը.
•••ԳՆԱՀԱՏԵՔ•••
*Բոլոր աշխատանքները.*http://tumy.ucoz.ru/photo/5-1

----------

Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Շատ սիրուն է /սիրողական գնահատական, քանի որ նկարչությունից ահավոր հեռու անձնավորություն եմ/

----------


## Tumy

*Ժաննա*,_այս նկարը ստեղծվել է լեկցիայի վախտ _

----------

E-la Via (28.03.2010)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> *Ժաննա*,_այս նկարը ստեղծվել է լեկցիայի վախտ _


Հալալա!!!

----------


## Cassiopeia

Անքնության արդյունքը…

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Apsara (23.08.2009), boooooooom (21.11.2011), CactuSoul (26.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ուլուանա (03.09.2015)

----------


## Նորմարդ

Սրանք ել ես եմ սարքել ամեն մեկը մի ձմեռ է քաշել ցուրտ,  բայց հետաքրքիր  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Boboloz (05.03.2010), CactuSoul (26.03.2010), E-la Via (28.03.2010), Nare-M (16.09.2010), soultaker (26.10.2011), Valentina (14.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ուլուանա (03.09.2015)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վա՜յ, էս ինչ շնորհքով ակումբցիներ ունենք, իսկի տեղյակ չենք։  :Smile:  
Cassiopeia, Նորմարդ, կեցցեք, շատ սիրուն ու հավես բաներ եք սարքել։  :Ok:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Վա՜յ, էս ինչ շնորհքով ակումբցիներ ունենք, իսկի տեղյակ չենք։  
> Cassiopeia, Նորմարդ, կեցցեք, շատ սիրուն ու հավես բաներ եք սարքել։


 :Blush:  Շնորհակալություն…

----------


## Նորմարդ

Շատ շնորհակալություն անչափ զգացված եմ :Blush:

----------


## TigranM

> Վա՜յ, էս ինչ շնորհքով ակումբցիներ ունենք, իսկի տեղյակ չենք։  
> Cassiopeia, Նորմարդ, կեցցեք, շատ սիրուն ու հավես բաներ եք սարքել։


Իրոք որ շատ շնորքով ու հաճելի աշխատանքներ են ինձ ել շատ դուր եկան: :Hands Up:

----------


## Angelina

> *Ժաննա*,_այս նկարը ստեղծվել է լեկցիայի վախտ _


Գարիկ ջան շատ սիչուն է նկարդ, ապրես:

----------


## Tumy

*Angelina*-Thank you,Գարիկ ջան եմ արդենԷ :Wink:

----------


## aniko

IMG_0023.jpg
իմ նկարած առաջին գլուխն է  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (21.11.2011), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ուլուանա (03.09.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> IMG_0023.jpg
> իմ նկարած առաջին գլուխն է


Վայ, ինչ լավ ես նկարում… Իմն էլ կփորձե՞ս…  :Wink:

----------


## Srtik

Դիանա Գուրցկայա

----------


## Cassiopeia

Narinik Սա քո՞ ձեռքի աշխատանքն է… Էլի՞ պարապ ժամանակի արդյունք…

----------


## Srtik

> Narinik Սա քո՞ ձեռքի աշխատանքն է… Էլի՞ պարապ ժամանակի արդյունք…


Այո, իմ ձեռքի աշխատանքն է... Ահա, պարապ էի մնացել, ուստի որոշեցի նկարել իմ սիրաց երգչուհուն: :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Այո, իմ ձեռքի աշխատանքն է... Ահա, պարապ էի մնացել, ուստի որոշեցի նկարել իմ սիրաց երգչուհուն:


Եվ ո՞վ է նա…չնայած միևնույնն է, նմանություն չեմ կարող գտնել, քանի որ շատ քչերին եմ ճանաչում այդ ասպարեզում :Smile:

----------


## Srtik

> Եվ ո՞վ է նա…չնայած միևնույնն է, նմանություն չեմ կարող գտնել, քանի որ շատ քչերին եմ ճանաչում այդ ասպարեզում


Դիանա Գուրցկայան է /կույր երգչուհի է...

----------


## Angelina

> Դիանա Գուրցկայան է /կույր երգչուհի է...


Աչքիս շատ ես սիրում իրան:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Դիանա Գուրցկայան է /կույր երգչուհի է...


Ըստ երևույթին բավականին հաջող է ստացվել, որովհետեւ այդ երգչուհուն միայն մի անգամ եմ տեսել հեռուստացույցով ու հենց սկզբից սկսեցի կասկածել, որ հենց նա է… :Smile:

----------


## Tumy

Ընկերիս աշխատանքները


***


***



Ավելի...

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Nare-M (16.09.2010), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## Fantazy

Առաջին եկուսը ես եմ նկարել, իսկ երրորդը փայտի վրա փորագրված է իմ նկարածի հիման վրա:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Nare-M (16.09.2010), Արևածագ (13.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ուլուանա (26.03.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

> Առաջին եկուսը ես եմ նկարել, իսկ երրորդը փայտի վրա փորագրված է իմ նկարածի հիման վրա:


Յուրատիպ է Fantazy ջան: Շատ ապրես :Smile:   Դա թերևս մանրանկարչություն էր այո՞:Էլի աշխատանքներ ունե՞ս:

----------


## Fantazy

Այդ երկու նկարները հանդիսանում են մի մեծ (A4) նկարի մասնիկներ:
Կփորձեմ բացատրել. մեջտեղում անուն է գրված (գրաֆիտի), իսկ այդ գրվածքի չորս ծայրերին նկարված են նմանատիպ նկարներ: Ինձ թվում ա, վոր այսպես պատկերացնելը դժվար է, այդ պատճառով կտեղադրեմ այդ նկարը…

----------

Nare-M (16.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), Ուլուանա (26.03.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Կարծես թե Էլիզա անունը կարդացի :Think:

----------


## Fantazy

Ոչ՛, մի քիչ ուշադիր կարդա:  :Wink:   :Hands Up:   Շատ մոտ էիր ճշտին

----------


## Երկնային

_լավ, ես էլ սենց զիզի-բիզի բաներ եմ մեկ-մեկ սարքում…_

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Nare-M (16.09.2010), Sona_Yar (28.03.2010), Արևածագ (09.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Նիկեա (13.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Թեման արթնացնեմ ավելի քան մեկամյա քնից։ 
> Էս էլ իմ գործած գորգիկը.





> _լավ, ես էլ սենց զիզի-բիզի բաներ եմ մեկ-մեկ սարքում…_


Ան, Նյուտ, ինչ հավես գործեր են։ Շնորհքով աղջիկներ եք։  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_ես ասեղնագործության հետ շատ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ, բայց չեմ պատկերացնում, թե օնլայն դա ոնց կարելի ա սովորացնել…_

----------


## տեսիլք

Հավեսի գցեցիք. գործածս մարդուկներն են ու կարպետը :Smile:

----------

Apsara (23.08.2009), Ariadna (26.03.2010), E-la Via (28.03.2010), Hayazn (25.03.2010), Srtik (10.08.2015), Whyspher Whisper (28.03.2010), Արևածագ (13.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Լուսաբեր (28.03.2010), Ձայնալար (26.03.2010), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (28.03.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հավեսի գցեցիք. գործածս մարդուկներն են ու կարպետը


Ինչ հավես կարպետ ա։  :Smile:  Սիրում եմ, որ գույները սահուն լուծվում են մեկը մյուսի մեջ։  :Smile: 
Ես էլ էի մի անգամ նմանատիպ դազգահով կարպետ գործել, բայց հիմա ո՛չ էդ կարպետն ա մոտս, ո՛չ էլ դազգահը...

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Իմ մոտ էլ նման բաներ են մեկ-մեկ ստացվում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (20.03.2010), Alphaone (06.10.2013), Apsara (23.08.2009), E-la Via (28.03.2010), Hayazn (25.03.2010), Sona_Yar (28.03.2010), Surveyr (27.02.2009), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Լուսաբեր (28.03.2010), Նիկեա (13.10.2013), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (28.03.2010)

----------


## Safaryan

> Իմ մոտ էլ նման բաներ են մեկ-մեկ ստացվում:


Լու՞ս: Բա ասա: :Smile:  Լավն են: ես էլ գիտեմ մենակ Հեղնա դրանցով զբացվում: :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Իմ մոտ էլ նման բաներ են մեկ-մեկ ստացվում:


յա Լուս ջա՞ն, քեզ հաջորդ ծնունդիս կանչելու եմ  :Blush:  էն կանաչը շաաաաաաատ սիրունա  :Blush:

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Լու՞ս: Բա ասա: Լավն են: ես էլ գիտեմ մենակ Հեղնա դրանցով զբացվում:


Ես էլ եմ վարակվել Տաթ:  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> յա Լուս ջա՞ն, քեզ հաջորդ ծնունդիս կանչելու եմ  էն կանաչը շաաաաաաատ սիրունա


Կգամ: Մերսի հրավերքի համար:   :Smile:   :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Հավեսի գցեցիք. գործածս մարդուկներն են ու կարպետը


Էս մարդուկներին հելունո՞վ ես գործել: Հավեսն են շատ:  :Smile:

----------


## տեսիլք

> Էս մարդուկներին հելունո՞վ ես գործել: Հավեսն են շատ:


Ահա, իսկ դիմագձերը արված են ասեղով: :Smile:

----------


## Hayazn

մեծագույն հաճույքով հայտնաբերեցի այս էջը և որոշեցի ցուցադրել իմ աշխատանքներից
մեկը 

այս փոքրիկ կարպետի էսքիզները արել եմ Հայկական ԱՐԵՎԱԳՈՐԳ-ի մոտիվներով
և ոչ միայն : 


այս կտորը ես սկզբից մինչև վերջ արել եմ ինքնուրույն 1992-ին ունեմ գործեր որոնք ավելի
 մեծ են և կարիք է եղել բանվորի . դրանց մասին հետո :

այս տեսարանում ցուցադրված է կարպետի միջին մասը որը հիշեցնում է ԱՐԵՎԱԳՈՐԳ-ի հիմնական զարդանախշը: Ես Հայաստանում եղած ժամանակ ցանկություն ունեի այս արվեստը հասցնել բիզնես մակարդակի:

այս պատկերում դիտավորյալ ընդգծված ձևով ցուցադրել եմ ֆաշիստական սվաստիկա հիշեցնող նշանը և ցանկանում եմ ասել , որ այն ժամանակ երբ Հայերը այս // ՀԱՎԵՐԺՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆՇԱՆԸ // դնում էին իրենց կարպետների վրա գերմանացիք // միսը հում էին ուտում 2 օր նրա հետևվից վազելուց հետո // և ֆաշիզմի մասին գաղափար անգամ չունեին:  Հայաստանի պատմության թանգարանում կա կարպետ , որը գտնվել է կարմիր բլուրի պեղումների ժամանակ և ունի այս նշանը :Ես իմ ձեռքում ունեմ այդ գիրքը :
Շատ ուրախ եմ , որ նոր սերունդը հետաքրքրված է այս արվեստով :

----------

A.r.p.i. (26.03.2010), Alphaone (06.10.2013), Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (26.03.2010), CactuSoul (26.03.2010), Chuk (26.03.2010), davidus (28.03.2010), E-la Via (28.03.2010), Gayl (28.03.2010), Nare-M (16.09.2010), Yeghoyan (28.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Դեկադա (27.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Լուսաբեր (28.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (26.03.2010), Ձայնալար (26.03.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ուլուանա (26.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (27.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Hayazn լավ գործ է, ես էլ ժամանակին արել եմ մի քանի կարպետ ու գիտեմ, թե ինչքան աշխատատար և հետաքրքիր արվեստ է կարպետագործությաւնը, լավ են ընտրված գույները, հայկական են: :Wink:

----------

Hayazn (26.03.2010), Ձայնալար (26.03.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Այս անգամ որոշեցի ցուցադրել իմ դստեր աշխատանքներից
բոլոր շղթաները գործում է ձեռքով , ոսկուց կամ արծաթից իսկ քարերը բնական կիսաթանկառժեք քարեր են :

օգտագործված է «  IOLITE >  քարեր և ոսկի

օգտագործվար է « MULTI COLOR JADE >  և արծաթ

օգտագործվար է  < YELLOW AGATE and YELLOW JADE > մեջտեղում < MOSAIK > ծովաին խեցի և հավաքված է արծաթե լարի վրա

օգտագործված է  < NATURAL PINK CORAL > և արծաթ

օգտագործված է բնական կապույտ քար որը հատուկ անվանում չունի ,  փաթաթված է ոսկե մետաղալառով ե ոսկե շղթա

օգտագործված է  < BLUE IOLITE >  և արծաթ


սեղանի կենտռոնում դրվող դեկորացիա

----------

A.r.p.i. (10.06.2010), Alphaone (06.10.2013), Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (28.03.2010), E-la Via (28.03.2010), einnA (17.09.2010), Gayl (28.03.2010), Nare-M (16.09.2010), NetX (10.06.2010), s_hrayr (10.06.2010), VisTolog (14.09.2010), Yeghoyan (28.03.2010), Արևածագ (09.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Դեկադա (29.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Լուսաբեր (28.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (28.03.2010), ՆանՍ (15.09.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (28.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ձեռքի աշխատանքների հեղինակներից շատ  շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile:  Անուկ, Բարձրահասակ, Հայազն, Հայազնի դուստր... մնացած, ում մոռացա:  :Jpit: 
Էնպես հարազատ թեմա է: Ինձ էլ հավեսի գցեցիք...  :Wink:

----------


## E-la Via

Ինձ շատ դուր եկան Ձեր դստեր  գործեր:Շատ լավն են: Հատկապես դուր եկան այս երկուսը:





>

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), einnA (17.09.2010), Hayazn (29.03.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շատ գեղցիկ են, օրիգինալ և ճաշակով, շնորհակալություն Hayazn: :Blush:  :Smile:

----------

Hayazn (29.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Գրակալ, որ սկզբում պատրաստեցի պլաստիլինով՝ որպես մակետ, իսկ այսօր փայտից:  :Love:  Եղբայրս է սղոցել դժվար մասերը, մնացածը ինքս եմ արել:  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (14.09.2010), Chuk (28.03.2010), E-la Via (15.09.2010), Hayazn (29.03.2010), Jarre (14.04.2010), Kita (29.03.2010), Nare-M (16.09.2010), NetX (10.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Դատարկություն (28.03.2010), Դարք (29.03.2010), Դեկադա (29.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.04.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Լուսաբեր (28.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (29.03.2010), ՆանՍ (15.09.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

Այս գործի թեման ամբողջովին վերցված է ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉ –ից և ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ԱՎԵՏԱՐԱՆԻՑ
բացատրությունները կարդալը կարևոր է իմ մտահղացումը  ըմբռնելու համար և միևնույն ժամանակ ամեն մեկը այն կարող է բացատրել յուրովի



սա 40 հանգույց խտությամբ գորգ է օգտագործված են բրդյա և բամբակյա թելեր



առաջին պլանում պատկերված են  3  Խաչերը  « սա խորհրդանշում է ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻՆ խաչելու ժամանակ գողգոթաի բլրի վրա գտնվող  3  Խաչերը »  « ԿԱՊՈՒՅՏ  ԽԱՉ  »  «  ՍՊԻՏԱԿ  ԽԱՉ  »  « ԿԱՐՄԻՐ  ԽԱՉ  » , որոնք այնպես են դասավորված , որ թվում է թէ միայն 1 ԽԱՉ  է :



երկրորդ պլանում ես ջանացել եմ պատկերել ՀԱՅՈՑ  ԱՌԱՔԵԼԱԿԱՆ ԵԿԵՂԵՑԻՆ
այս նկարում ցուցադրված է եկեղեցու լուսամուտները և պատի քարերը



երորդ պլանում գորգը ամբողջովին սպիտակ է անբիծ սպիտակ սրանով ես ցանկացել եմ նկարագրել տիեզերքի ստեղծման պահը երբ  « ԱՍՏՎԱԾ  ԱՍԱՑ  ԵՂԻՑԻ ԼՈՒՅՍ  ԵՎ  ԵՂԱՎ  ԼՈՒՅՍ  » սա խորհրդանշում է այն մաքուր և անարատ ԼՈՒՅՍ-ը որը փայլատակել է տիեզերքի ստեղծման պահին :



գորգի ներքևի մասում գտնվող  3  հիմնական երկրաչափական մարմինները խորհրդանշում են ՍՈՒՐԲ  ԵՐՈՐԴՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ  «  ՀԱՅՐԸ  ՈՐԴԻՆ  ԵՎ  ՍՈՒՐԲ  ՀՈԳԻՆ  »



գորգը  գործվել է 1991-ին  Երեվան  վարդաշեն   ես կատարել եմ մտահղացման ,  էսքիզները սարքելու և ֆինանասավորման մասը  և այն անվանել եմ ՍՈՒՐԲ  ԽԱՉ  իսկ բանվորուհին այն գործել է առանց իմանալու թեմաի մասին :



գորգի  շրջանակը ինչպես ընդունված է ասել   հաշեն  վերցված է Հայկական վիշապագորգից

----------

Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (14.09.2010), davidus (29.03.2010), E-la Via (15.09.2010), Gayl (29.03.2010), Արևածագ (09.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.04.2010), Դեկադա (29.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ՆանՍ (15.09.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.06.2010)

----------


## Hayazn

Ակումբի այս բաժինը ուղղակի ինձ հիշեցրեց մի կարևոր բանի մասին , որ եթե ինչ որ բան կարող էս անել ուրեմն պարտավոր էս այն անել հակառակ դեպքում մեղանչած կլինես բնության դեմ :
Եվ ահա այս միտումներով ես վերսկսեցի վաղուց դադարեցրած գործս և գիտեք ինչ , չեք պատկերացնի , թէ որքան եմ զղջում այն տարիների համար , որ ոչինչ չեմ ստեղծել :
Այսպիսի միտումները ինձ ստիպեցին ձեռքս վերցնել սղոցը և մուրճը և պատրասել կարպետ գործելու դազգահ :



Այս կտորը որ սկսել եմ շատ դժվար և ժամանակատար նախագիծ է և այն  համեմատած իմ , ժամանակի առումով  , սուղ պայմաններին  , կարելի է նկատել որպես գժություն , մինչև անգամ շունս այս վերջերս մի քիչ կասկածոտ հայացքով է նայում վրաս  : « կատակ » 



Այսքանը գործել եմ մոտ 10 օրվա ընթացքում , սրանից կարելի է ենթադրել թէ , որքան քիչ ժամանակ եմ կարողանում տրամադրել իմ արվեստին :



Բայց ոչինչ ես չեմ հուսհատվում և մտադիր եմ գործը առաջ տանել մինչև իր հաղթական ավարտը : Եվ եթե ամեն ինչ ընթանա ըստ իմ կանխատեսումների , անպայման կհանդիպենք Հայաստանում :
Առայժմ այսքանը , լման գործը կտեղադրեմ ավարտելուց հետո :

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (14.09.2010), E-la Via (15.09.2010), Safaryan (10.06.2010), Արևածագ (09.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (10.06.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (09.06.2010), ՆանՍ (15.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (10.06.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Շատ լավ ես անում, որ գործում ես: Ես էլ մի քանի օր է, ինչ սովորել եմ ու շատ ուրախ եմ: ՇԱտ է հանգստացնում, երբ ստեղծագործում եմ ազատ: Ավարտեմ, կդնեմ նկարներից:
Իսկ դու սխեմա կամ նկար անում ե՞ս: Ու կոնկրետ այս կարպետի համար նկարել ե՞ս, թե՞ ստեղծագործում ես տեղում: Շատ հետաքրքիր է:  :Smile:

----------


## Hayazn

> Շատ լավ ես անում, որ գործում ես: Ես էլ մի քանի օր է, ինչ սովորել եմ ու շատ ուրախ եմ: ՇԱտ է հանգստացնում, երբ ստեղծագործում եմ ազատ: Ավարտեմ, կդնեմ նկարներից:
> Իսկ դու սխեմա կամ նկար անում ե՞ս: Ու կոնկրետ այս կարպետի համար նկարել ե՞ս, թե՞ ստեղծագործում ես տեղում: Շատ հետաքրքիր է:


կոնկրետ այս կարպեռի համար էսքիզներ չեմ արել , սովորաբար էսքիզներ անում եմ շատ բարդ նախշերի ժամանակ , իսկ այստեղ աղղակի մտահաղացում է պահի տակ , արդեն մի քանի անգամ բուն  թեմայից շեղվել եմ , բայց գիտեմ որ վերջում լավ կտոր է լինելու :

----------


## Մանանա

էս վերջերս ինձ վիտրաժներն էն տարել, մի աշխատանք արդեն ունեմ, էսօր էլ երկրորդս եմ սկսել, տեղադրել եմ բլոգում, սա էլ հասցեն :Wink: 
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/09/forever.html

----------

Agni (16.09.2010), Ariadna (15.09.2010), CactuSoul (16.09.2010), Chuk (16.09.2010), Firegirl777 (15.09.2010), Inna (16.09.2010), Արևածագ (16.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (15.09.2010), Մանուլ (28.11.2010), ՆանՍ (16.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (16.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (16.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Մանանա ջան, մի քիչ չես պարզաբանի՞, էդ ինչ տեխնիկա է:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Մանանա ջան  ապրես,  շատ  սիրունա :Hands Up: , ջրաներկո՞վ ես նկարել :Think:

----------


## Inna

> Մանանա ջան  ապրես,  շատ  սիրունա, ջրաներկո՞վ ես նկարել


Իմ կարծիքով դա ջրաներկ չի կարող լինել,որովհետև ջրաներկը չի կարող մնալ այն տեղում,որտեղ նկարել է,այլ այն կտարածվի,...ինչքանով,որ գիտեմ էդպիսի աշխատանքներ անելու համար կան հատուկ ներկեր,որոնք չեն տարածվում և մնում են այն տեղում,որտեղ դրանով նկարել եք,,,,ես էլ եմ այդ ներկերից օգտագործել,երբ նկարչության էի գնում,նկարչության մեջ ամեն կտորի թղթի համար կան հատուկ ներկեր,որոնցով ավելի հեշտ ու հարմար է լինում նկարել,....սեփական փորձիցս եմ ասում,
ներեցեք,որ ես պատասխանեցի հարցին,,,կամ էլ կարծիքս հայտնեցի :Blush: 

Իսկ այդ աշխատանքը շատ լավն է Մանանա ջան,հետաքրքիր է ու յուրօրինակ :Wink:

----------

Մանանա (16.09.2010), ՆանՍ (17.09.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Մանանա ջան  ապրես,  շատ  սիրունա, ջրաներկո՞վ ես նկարել


միանգամից Ֆոտոնի հարցին էլ կպատասխանեմ :Smile:  սրանք հասարակ վիտրաժային ներկեր են, ու իրանք լավ էլ հոսում են :Smile:  ուղղակի նախապես կոնտուրով ֆիքսում եմ պատկերը, հետո ներկով լցնում, ի դեպ, այսօր մեկն էլ ավարտեցի, վաղը կգցեմ բլոգ, հղումն էլ էստեղ կգցեմ, որ տեսնեք :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. շնորհակալ եմ դրական արձագանքի համար :Wink:

----------

Inna (17.09.2010), ՆանՍ (17.09.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

> միանգամից Ֆոտոնի հարցին էլ կպատասխանեմ սրանք հասարակ վիտրաժային ներկեր են, ու իրանք լավ էլ հոսում են ուղղակի նախապես կոնտուրով ֆիքսում եմ պատկերը, հետո ներկով լցնում, ի դեպ, այսօր մեկն էլ ավարտեցի, վաղը կգցեմ բլոգ, հղումն էլ էստեղ կգցեմ, որ տեսնեք
> Հ.Գ. շնորհակալ եմ դրական արձագանքի համար


Մանանա  ջան, Իննա ջան, ես մտածել  էի,  որ հնարավոր է` կոնտուրից հետո  խիտ ջրաներկով ներկել, որ իբր չհոսի :Wink:

----------


## Inna

> միանգամից Ֆոտոնի հարցին էլ կպատասխանեմ սրանք հասարակ վիտրաժային ներկեր են, ու իրանք լավ էլ հոսում են ուղղակի նախապես կոնտուրով ֆիքսում եմ պատկերը, հետո ներկով լցնում, ի դեպ, այսօր մեկն էլ ավարտեցի, վաղը կգցեմ բլոգ, հղումն էլ էստեղ կգցեմ, որ տեսնեք
> Հ.Գ. շնորհակալ եմ դրական արձագանքի համար


Լավ,ուրեմն ներեցեք ինձ :Wink: ,ես երբ,որ էտպիսի աշխատանք էի անում,անում էի միայն այնպիսի ներկերով,որոնք չեն հոսում,երբ  նկարչության էի գնում,էնտեղ մենք տարբեր աշխատանքներ էինք անու,բատիկաներ,քանդակներ,նկարներ ու էդպես շարունակ... :Wink:

----------


## Մանանա

> Լավ,ուրեմն ներեցեք ինձ,ես երբ,որ էտպիսի աշխատանք էի անում,անում էի միայն այնպիսի ներկերով,որոնք չեն հոսում,երբ  նկարչության էի գնում,էնտեղ մենք տարբեր աշխատանքներ էինք անու,բատիկաներ,քանդակներ,նկարներ ու էդպես շարունակ...


Իննա ջան, կներեքը որնա???? արվեստը ազատություն ա, ինչով ուզում ես ու ոնց ուզում ես կարող ես նկարել :Smile:  որոշ աշխատանքներում ես էլ կարծում եմ կօգտագործեմ գուաշ կամ ակրիլ, այն մասերում, որ ուզում եմ անթափանց լինեն(վիտրաժի ներկերը թափանցիկ են), որովհետև կոնտուրն իրականում բավականին թանկ հաճույք ա :Wink:

----------

Inna (17.09.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

ի դեպ, ահա և նոր աշխատանքս :Smile: 
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/09/blog-post_17.html

----------

Inna (19.09.2010), Արևածագ (30.09.2010), Կաթիլ (17.09.2010), ԿԳԴ (19.09.2010), Մանուլ (28.11.2010), ՆանՍ (18.09.2010), Ուլուանա (01.10.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.12.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

վերջերս էլ մի քանի հատ հեռախոսի չեխոլ եմ կարել ու նկարել :Smile: Фото027.jpgHer.jpgФото025.jpg

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Ameli (18.10.2011), E-la Via (28.11.2010), einnA (30.09.2010), Inna (30.09.2010), Արևածագ (30.09.2010), Դատարկություն (30.09.2010), Դեկադա (30.09.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (30.09.2010), Հայուհի (30.09.2010), Մանուլ (28.11.2010), Ուլուանա (01.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (30.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (05.10.2010)

----------


## Inna

> վերջերս էլ մի քանի հատ հեռախոսի չեխոլ եմ կարել ու նկարելФото027.jpgHer.jpgФото025.jpg


Էէէէէէ,Մանանա ջան,դու էլ գալիս <<ջիջիլ>> ես գցում գնում ես... :Beee:  :Beee: հա,ինչ էի ասում,շաաաաատ լավն են...,ապրես... :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------

Մանանա (30.09.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Էէէէէէ,Մանանա ջան,դու էլ գալիս <<ջիջիլ>> ես գցում գնում ես...հա,ինչ էի ասում,շաաաաատ լավն են...,ապրես...


դեմք ես, Իննա, մյուս անգամ մի քիչ երկար կմնամ :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. մերսի  :Wink:

----------

Inna (02.10.2010), Ձայնալար (28.11.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

ըհըըը, էս էլ Ֆրոյդոտ պայուսակ :LOL: 
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post.html

----------

Agni (13.10.2010), CactuSoul (02.12.2010), einnA (05.10.2010), Inna (05.10.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (05.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.10.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

էս էլ Mr. Freeman-ը, չգիտեմ, ճանաչում եք իրան թե չէ, բայց ես սիրում եմ :Wink: 
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2010/12/mr-freeman.html
freeman.jpg

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Chuk (02.12.2010), Inna (01.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Ուլուանա (02.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.12.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.12.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Գործվածքներից սարքած ծաղիկներ: Աղջկաս հետ ենք սարքում, սա առաջին ծաղկեփունջն է:  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (13.12.2010), CactuSoul (09.12.2010), Chuk (09.12.2010), erexa (16.03.2011), Gayl (15.12.2010), Jarre (09.12.2010), MaryMay (22.01.2011), Moonwalker (09.12.2010), murmushka (09.12.2010), Nare-M (16.03.2011), Shah (09.12.2010), Valentina (09.12.2010), Դեկադա (12.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (13.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (09.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (13.12.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ուլուանա (09.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (09.12.2010)

----------


## Shah

Մտածելուն օգնում ա...  :Blush: 
Կցորդ 50703Կցորդ 50704Կցորդ 50705

----------

Ariadna (13.12.2010), CactuSoul (13.12.2010), Chuk (13.12.2010), einnA (13.12.2010), Gayl (15.12.2010), impression (17.03.2011), Katka (24.09.2011), Kita (13.12.2010), MaryMay (22.01.2011), Moonwalker (13.12.2010), murmushka (13.12.2010), Nare-M (16.03.2011), V!k (23.01.2011), Արևածագ (13.12.2010), Դեկադա (13.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (13.12.2010), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), Կաթիլ (13.12.2010), Մանուլ (03.02.2011), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ուլուանա (14.12.2010), Ռուֆուս (13.12.2010), Ֆոտոն (13.12.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Սա վերջի տարվա իմ աշխատանքն է: Հլա նայեք թե ինչեր են հագնում գերմանացիները / և ոչ միայն/:Ու զարմանալուն էն է, որ սա տղամարդու համար նախատեսված կիսագուլպա է: :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (22.01.2011), impression (17.03.2011), Katka (24.09.2011), Kita (21.12.2010), Moonwalker (21.12.2010), Shah (21.12.2010), Valentina (22.01.2011), Արևածագ (21.12.2010), ԿԳԴ (22.12.2010), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ուլուանա (21.12.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

> Սա վերջի տարվա իմ աշխատանքն է: Հլա նայեք թե ինչեր են հագնում գերմանացիները / և ոչ միայն/:Ու զարմանալուն էն է, որ սա տղամարդու համար նախատեսված կիսագուլպա է:


Դեկադա, թելը կարծես ահագին բարա՞կ է: Իսկ ո՞ր համարի շյուղերով ես գործում: Ինչ էլ մի նախշե՜ր ես գցել դրանց վրա: Լավն է: :Ok:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Դեկադա, թելը կարծես ահագին բարա՞կ է: Իսկ ո՞ր համարի շյուղերով ես գործում: Ինչ էլ մի նախշե՜ր ես գցել դրանց վրա: Լավն է:


Թելը ահավոր բարակ է: Շյուղերն էլ կիսագուլպաների համար նախատեսված 1.5 համարի են: Էլի բարակ: Իսկ նախշերը թվով 6-ն են: Ես չեմ գցում: Ես ստանում եմ թելը, լեգալը և առաջի անգամվա համար պատրաստի նմուշ են տվել: Ինքս պետք ա ուղեղիս զոռ տայի ու նախշերը վերարտադրեի:

----------

Valentina (22.01.2011), Արևածագ (21.12.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

մի հատ ежедневник ունեի, կազմը հրաժարական էր տվել, ես էլ բռնեցի ու կազմ կարեցի  :Smile: 
kazm2.jpg
http://mananart.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_22.html

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Ariadna (22.01.2011), Chuk (22.01.2011), einnA (22.01.2011), Moonwalker (22.01.2011), Skeptic (22.01.2011), Արևածագ (22.01.2011), ԿԳԴ (22.01.2011), ուզուզ (03.02.2011), Ուլուանա (23.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (22.01.2011)

----------


## ուզուզ

վիտրաժի ներկով եմ նկարել
Фото051.jpg

իրանք  6-ն են  :Smile: 
Фото041.jpg

B.jpg

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (03.02.2011), Chuk (03.02.2011), einnA (03.02.2011), Kita (03.02.2011), Shah (03.02.2011), V!k (03.02.2011), Արևածագ (03.02.2011), Դեկադա (03.02.2011), Ինչուիկ (03.02.2011), ԿԳԴ (03.02.2011), Մանուլ (03.02.2011), Նարե (17.03.2011), Ուլուանա (03.02.2011), Ռուֆուս (03.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (04.02.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> վիտրաժի ներկով եմ նկարել
> Фото051.jpg
> 
> իրանք  6-ն են 
> Фото041.jpg
> 
> B.jpg


Շաատ սիրուն են, մի հարց տամ էլի, վիտրաժի ներկով են բայց ինչով ես նկարում, վրձինով ե՞ս ներկը վերցնում։

----------


## ուզուզ

հա վրձինով, բայց ավելի հարմար ա օգտագործել  բամբակե գլուխներով փայտիկներ, դրանք ավելի համաչափ են ներկը տարածում

----------


## Արամ

Սիրուն եք նկարում

----------

ուզուզ (03.02.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> հա վրձինով, բայց ավելի հարմար ա օգտագործել  բամբակե գլուխներով փայտիկներ, դրանք ավելի համաչափ են ներկը տարածում


էդ փայտիկները վաճառվում ե՞ն։ Ուղղակի ես էլ եմ էս վիտրաժնի ներկերով խաղում, բայց հենց տյուբիկով եմ նկարում, ինչը անհնարին ա դարձնում շատ ուղիղ գիծ կամ մանր դետալներ նկարելը։

----------


## ուզուզ

ականջի հանրահայտ փայտիկերը :Smile:  բայց դրանք լցնելու համար են հարմար...

----------


## Ariadna

> ականջի հանրահայտ փայտիկերը բայց դրանք լցնելու համար են հարմար...


Հաստա՞տ, ինչ հետաքրքիր ա, կփորձեմ, շնորհակալություն։ Բայց բամբակից մազեր չեն մնու՞մ, չեմ պատկերացնում էդ պահը։

----------


## ուզուզ

հնարավորա մազ թողնի, ուղղակի օգտագործելուց առաջ բամբակը ամուր պտտացրու....

----------

Ariadna (03.02.2011)

----------


## MaryMay

Սրանք էլ իմ պատրաստածներից մի քանիսը

----------

Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (17.03.2011), Chuk (16.03.2011), E-la Via (24.09.2011), einnA (16.03.2011), Farfalla (16.03.2011), impression (17.03.2011), Inna (28.07.2011), Jarre (23.07.2011), Katka (24.09.2011), murmushka (16.03.2011), Shah (16.03.2011), Yellow Raven (17.03.2011), Արևածագ (17.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (16.03.2011), Հայկօ (17.03.2011), Մանանա (17.03.2011), Մանուլ (17.03.2011), Ուլուանա (18.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (17.03.2011)

----------


## MaryMay

Սրանք էլ :Smile: 

IMG_0323.jpgIMG_0320.jpgIMG_0300.jpgIMG_0302.jpgIMG_0324.jpg

----------

Agni (25.09.2011), Ameli (18.10.2011), Chuk (16.03.2011), E-la Via (24.09.2011), einnA (16.03.2011), impression (17.03.2011), Inna (17.03.2011), Jarre (23.07.2011), murmushka (16.03.2011), Shah (16.03.2011), Yellow Raven (17.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (17.03.2011), Արևածագ (17.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (16.03.2011), Հայկօ (17.03.2011), Մանուլ (17.03.2011), Ուլուանա (18.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սրանք էլ
> 
> IMG_0323.jpgIMG_0320.jpgIMG_0300.jpgIMG_0302.jpgIMG_0324.jpg


Youtube - ը լավներ:

----------

MaryMay (16.03.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

Շուտվանից բան չէի դրել, մի քանի հատ նկար եմ դնում բաժակի վրա նկարածներիցս, եթե ուզում եք բաժակները բոլոր կողմերից տեսնեք ու բոլոր բաժակները տեսնեք, բլոգիս լինկը տակը կթողնեմ, շատ նկար չուզեցի դնեմ  :Smile:   :Wink: 
guitar2.jpgkita2.jpgguitar3.jpglyov.jpg
http://mananart.blogspot.com/search/...AA%D5%A1%D5%AF

----------

Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (23.07.2011), CactuSoul (17.03.2011), Chuk (17.03.2011), E-la Via (24.09.2011), einnA (17.03.2011), impression (17.03.2011), Inna (17.03.2011), Kita (17.03.2011), MaryMay (17.03.2011), Nare-M (17.03.2011), Renata (24.09.2011), Yellow Raven (17.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (17.03.2011), Հայկօ (17.03.2011), Ուլուանա (18.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (17.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (17.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> 


Իսկ ես հենց հիմա էս բաժակով թեյ եմ խմում...  :Love:

----------

E-la Via (24.09.2011), Freeman (23.07.2011), Inna (17.03.2011), Katka (24.09.2011), Renata (24.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (17.03.2011), Մանանա (17.03.2011), Ֆոտոն (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

MaryMay ջան, շատ լավն են աշխատանքներդ, զարագացրու: Շատ ապրես:  :Smile: 

Մանա՜ն,  :Shout:  էս բաժակների կոմպեկտ եմ ուզում:  :Sad:  Շաա՜տ պուպուշն են: :Love:

----------

Jarre (23.07.2011), MaryMay (24.09.2011), Renata (24.09.2011), Մանանա (17.03.2011)

----------


## CactuSoul

> 


Ինձ սաքսոֆոնովն ամենաշատը դուր եկավ, միտքը հավես-յուրահատուկ-հետաքրքիր է: Ու մի տեսակ ուրախացնող :Smile: :

----------

Մանանա (17.03.2011)

----------


## Kita

Մանան ինձ մտահաղացման համար տոկոսներ կտաս? :Jpit:  ::}: 

Էս էլեկտրիկը դզեց :Jpit:  :Love: `

----------

Ariadna (23.07.2011), E-la Via (24.09.2011), Freeman (23.07.2011), Inna (28.07.2011), Jarre (23.07.2011), Renata (24.09.2011), The silent river (03.08.2014), ԿԳԴ (18.03.2011), Մանանա (17.03.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

> Մանան ինձ մտահաղացման համար տոկոսներ կտաս?


Կիտ, հա, դու ինձ դրդեցիր ակտիվանալ  :LOL:   բայց ես մինչև էտ էլ բաժակ ունեի  :LOL:   :LOL:   :Wink:

----------


## Նունուշ

Սա էլ իմ ձեռքի աշխատանքներից են:

----------

Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (28.07.2011), CactuSoul (29.07.2011), Chuk (28.07.2011), E-la Via (24.09.2011), Inna (28.07.2011), Lusina (28.07.2011), MaryMay (24.09.2011), Nare-M (24.09.2011), Renata (24.09.2011), Shah (28.07.2011), Արէա (28.07.2011), Դեկադա (28.07.2011), ԿԳԴ (24.09.2011), Ձայնալար (24.09.2011), Մանանա (24.09.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

էս էլ իմ նկարած մայակներն են, The Beatles, Scorpions, մեկն էլ հատուկ ընկերներիցս մեկի համար եմ սարքել, մականունը Սպիտակ ագռավ ա, տենց թեմայով սարքել եմ  :Smile: 

IMG_39880.jpgIMG_38531.jpgImage002.jpg

----------

Agni (25.09.2011), Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (24.09.2011), Arpine (24.09.2011), Chuk (25.09.2011), E-la Via (24.09.2011), einnA (25.09.2011), Freeman (24.09.2011), Inna (25.09.2011), MaryMay (24.09.2011), Meme (24.09.2011), Moonwalker (24.09.2011), Nare-M (24.09.2011), Renata (24.09.2011), Skeptic (24.09.2011), Արէա (24.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (24.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (24.09.2011), Ուլուանա (25.09.2011), Ֆոտոն (30.09.2011)

----------


## Մանանա

ի դեպ, Scorpions-ը ակումբի Վահիկինն ա  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (24.09.2011)

----------


## MaryMay

IMG_1613.jpg 
IMG_1869.jpg
IMG_1902.jpg

----------

Ameli (18.10.2011), Arpine (03.10.2011), E-la Via (24.09.2011), einnA (25.09.2011), Meme (24.09.2011), Nare-M (25.10.2011), Renata (24.09.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Գարեջուրը համեղ է, գարեջուր խմելն՝ արվեստ, ուրեմն գարեջրի բաժակն էլ պետք է գեղեցիկ լինի.

----------

Agni (25.09.2011), Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (30.09.2011), ARMbrain (05.03.2014), Arpine (25.09.2011), davidus (30.09.2011), E-la Via (25.09.2011), einnA (25.09.2011), Freeman (25.09.2011), Inna (25.09.2011), John (25.09.2011), Lusina (26.09.2011), Lusinamara (25.09.2011), MaryMay (26.09.2011), Moonwalker (25.09.2011), murmushka (26.09.2011), Nare-M (25.10.2011), Ripsim (30.09.2011), Արէա (25.09.2011), Արևհատիկ (30.09.2011), Դեկադա (25.09.2011), Հայկօ (25.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2011), Ուլուանա (25.09.2011), Ռուֆուս (25.09.2011), Ֆոտոն (30.09.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

Բաժակը քո ձեռքի աշխատանքն ա՞ Չուկ:

----------


## Chuk

> Բաժակը քո ձեռքի աշխատանքն ա՞ Չուկ:


Բաժակի վրայի նկարն՝ այո  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (25.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Բաժակի վրայի նկարն՝ այո


Չգիտեի որ այսքան հմուտ ձեռքեր ունես:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (25.09.2011), Moonwalker (25.09.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Գարեջուրը համեղ է, գարեջուր խմելն՝ արվեստ, ուրեմն գարեջրի բաժակն էլ պետք է գեղեցիկ լինի.


Սիրուն ա  :Smile: ։ Բա կենտրոնական նկա՜րն ինչ հետաքրքիր ա  :Rolleyes: ։ Հուսով եմ՝ ճիշտ եմ հասկացել։

----------

Chuk (25.09.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Չուկ,  ինչ լավն ա,  :Rolleyes:  նկարչական գիտելիքներդ ճիշտ ես օգտագործում,   :Cool:  գույներն էլ շատ հետաքրքիր են նայվում, երբ գավաթը լիքն ա:
 Սպասում ենք նոր աշխատանքներիդ:

----------

Chuk (25.09.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Ջահ

Մի քանի օր առաջ.

Լույսը միացրած.


Լույսն անջատած.



Այսօր.

Լույսը միացրած.






Լույսն անջատած.

----------

Ambrosine (30.09.2011), Ameli (18.10.2011), Ariadna (30.09.2011), ARMbrain (05.03.2014), Arpine (30.09.2011), Claudia Mori (30.09.2011), davidus (30.09.2011), E-la Via (30.09.2011), einnA (30.09.2011), Firegirl777 (30.09.2011), Freeman (30.09.2011), Inna (01.10.2011), Kita (01.10.2011), Lusina (29.09.2011), MaryMay (02.10.2011), Moonwalker (01.10.2011), murmushka (30.09.2011), Nare-M (25.10.2011), Renata (02.10.2011), Tig (01.10.2011), Valentina (22.02.2012), Արէա (30.09.2011), Արևհատիկ (30.09.2011), Դեկադա (30.09.2011), Էլիզե (03.10.2011), Ժունդիայի (29.09.2011), ԿԳԴ (29.09.2011), Հայկօ (29.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (30.09.2011), Նարե91 (29.09.2011), Շինարար (02.10.2011), Ուլուանա (30.09.2011), Ռուֆուս (30.09.2011), Ֆոտոն (30.09.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի՜նչ ընտիր ա ստացվել, Արտ  :Love: ։ Շատ–շատ սիրուն ա։
Ի դեպ, ինչո՞վ ես նկարազարդել։

----------

Arpine (30.09.2011), Chuk (30.09.2011), Renata (02.10.2011), Արէա (30.09.2011), Ֆոտոն (30.09.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի՜նչ ընտիր ա ստացվել, Արտ ։ Շատ–շատ սիրուն ա։
> Ի դեպ, ինչո՞վ ես նկարազարդել։


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile: 
Ան, սրա մի մասը նկարազարդած չի, օռակալ ա, մյուս մասը վիտրաժնի ներկ  :Smile:

----------

Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Գժանոց :Hands Up:

----------

Chuk (30.09.2011), E-la Via (30.09.2011), Freeman (30.09.2011), Tig (01.10.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Գժանոց


Չէ, խենթանոց :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (01.10.2011), Inna (02.10.2011), Tig (01.10.2011)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Շնորհակալ եմ 
> Ան, սրա մի մասը նկարազարդած չի, օռակալ ա, մյուս մասը վիտրաժնի ներկ


Իսկ օռակալն ի՞նչ ա  :Blush: ։

----------

Arpine (30.09.2011), Freeman (30.09.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Շատ ճաշակով ջահ ա, կարևորը՝  յուրահատուկ ա, վիտրաժ ներկերը  երևում  են, ավելի վառ են:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (01.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ օռակալն ի՞նչ ա ։


Ան, դուք որ եկել էիք մեր տուն, էս տարի, ես քեզ ցույց տվել եմ թե օռակալով իմ արած որոշ բաներ (օրինակ՝ զուգարան-բաղնիքում որոշակի ձևավորումներ, դրանք հեսա կնկարեմ էս թեմայում էլ կդնեմ), թե հենց ինքը՝ օռակալը:

Օռակալը կարող ա դրա իսկական անունը չի, բայց սովորության համաձայն կշարունակեմ օռակալ անվանել, իսկ թե ինչի եմ տենց ասում, կպարզաբանեմ:
Դրանք ինքնասոսնձվող հատուկ պլյոնկաներ են, որոնք բավական ջերմակայուն, հրակայուն ու ջրակայուն են: Լինում են տարբեր տեսակների՝ անթափանց ու թափանցիկ, միագույն, ֆակտուրաներով ու նախշերով: Օգտագործման բնագավառը բավական լայն ա, սկսած ձևավորումներից, վերջացրած դռների ու պատուհանների ապակիների անթափանց դարձնելը, արտաքին գովազդների պատրաստումը, որոշ դեպքերում կահույքի վերանորոգումը և այլն: Արագ փնտրելուց մի փոքր ավելի մանրամասն գտա ստեղ՝ http://zadelkin.ru/node/604

Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ Օռակալ անվան առաջացումը նման ա Քսերոքս անվան առաջացումը: Ինչպես Xerox-ն ա ընդամենը կազմակերպություն, որը տարբեր սարքեր ա արտադրում, այդ թվում պատճենահանող սարքեր, բայց չգիտես ինչու պատճենահանմանը մեզնում «քսերոքս» են ասում, անգամ եթե պատճենահանումն անում են Canon, IBM, HP կամ այլ կազմակերպության սարքերով, այնպես էլ, հավանաբար «Օռակալ» անունն է կպել այդ ինքնասոսնձվող պլյոնկաներին: Բայց սա միայն ենթադրություն ա: Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ կա ինչ-որ Oracal անվամբ կազմակերպություն, որն արտադրում ա, ի թիվս այլ կազմակերպությունների, նման ինքնասոսնձվող պլյոնկաներ: Համենայն դեպս հայկական խանութներում եթե ուզում ես դրանցից առնես, պետք ա հարցնես «օռակալ» ունե՞ն, թե՞ չէ, ու քեզ միանգամից ցույց կտան: Օռակալներ կարելի է գտնել (իմ իմացած տեղերը) Նոյան Տապան գրախանութում, Վարդանանցի (նախկին Գնունիի) շինանյութերի խանութների մի մասում, որոշ գովազդային գործակալություններում:

Կոնկրետ էս ջահի պատրաստման ժամանակ օգտագործել եմ թափանցիկ ու վիտրաժային նկարով օռակալ: Մոտավորապես նույն պատկերը կարող էի ստանալ նաև վիտրաժային ներկերով (սկզբից այդպես էլ մտադրվել էի), բայց որոշեցի սրանով անել, որովհետև.
ա) նյութածախսն ավելի քիչ էր լինում,
բ) Ժամանակի ծախսն ավելի քիչ էր լինում,
գ) Միջանցքում, որտեղ կախված է այդ ջահը, կա երկու դուռ, դեպի զուգարան և բաղնիք, երկուսի ապակիներն էլ պատված են նույն նախշով եռաշերտ օռակալով ու այսպես իրար ավելի կսազեին,
դ) Հետաքրքիր էֆեկտ էր ստացվում երբ իրար էին միահյուսվում փայլուն ու տարածական (խորություն, ուռուցիկություն ունեցող) վիտրաժային ներկը (սև ցանցի պատկերը ու որոշ վանդակներում ներկածը) և անփայլ նմանատիպ պատկերը:

----------

Ariadna (01.10.2011), Arpine (01.10.2011), einnA (01.10.2011), Freeman (01.10.2011), Kita (01.10.2011), MaryMay (02.10.2011), Արէա (01.10.2011), Դեկադա (01.10.2011), Ուլուանա (01.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> (օրինակ՝ զուգարան-բաղնիքում որոշակի ձևավորումներ, դրանք հեսա կնկարեմ էս թեմայում էլ կդնեմ)


Կարծում եմ, որ սրանք գոնե ինչ-որ չափով համապատասխանում են այս թեմային, դրա համար տեղադրում եմ:

Խնդիրն էսպիսին էր: Խանութներում շրջելիս ու հայելիներն ուսումնասիրելիս ինձ ու Ֆոտոնին հատկապես այս մեկն էր դուր եկել.


Բայց թե՛ գույների, թե՛ նախշերի պատճառով ինքը մեր զուգարան-բաղնիքում (որն ընդհանուր է) առանձնանում էր, չէր ձուլվում միջավայրի մեջ: Պետք էին այլ աքսեսուարներ, որոնք կսազեին այդ հայելուն, իսկ էդպիսիք, ուղղակի չգտա: «Օգնության հասավ» օռակալը, ու այսօր մեր զուգարան-բաղնիքում կան աքսեսուարներ, որոնք մեր հյուրերից շատերը զարմանում են, որ գտել ենք, քանի որ իրենք խանութներում նման բաներ չեն տեսել: Ու իսկապես չեն տեսել: Այսպիսով.

Հոսանքի անջատիչ.
 

Վարդակներ.
   

Սրբիչների կախիչներ.
  

Զուգարանի թղթի «պահիչ» (որն, ի դեպ, արծագույն էր՝ մինչ «օռակալապատվելը»).
 

Ատամի խոզանակների բաժակ.



Մինչև ներկայացնելը, թե դրանք ինչպես են ստացվել, մեր հյուրերը սովորաբար կարծում են, թե այս ամենը կոմպլեկտ է: Կարծում եմ, անհամեստորեն, որ վատ չի ստացվել  :Blush:  Իսկ որ ամենակարևորն է, հիմա հայելին միայնակ ու միջավայրից կտրված չի:

----------

Ariadna (02.10.2011), ARMbrain (05.03.2014), Arpine (02.10.2011), ars83 (03.10.2011), Bruno (06.10.2013), davidus (02.10.2011), E-la Via (02.10.2011), einnA (03.10.2011), Freeman (02.10.2011), helium (05.11.2011), Inna (02.10.2011), Moonwalker (02.10.2011), murmushka (03.10.2011), Renata (02.10.2011), Արէա (02.10.2011), Արևհատիկ (02.10.2011), Դեկադա (02.10.2011), Էլիզե (03.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.10.2011), Նարե91 (02.10.2011), Նուշություն (06.10.2013), Ֆոտոն (05.10.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Էս ինչ կայֆ ա, առնելու եմ խաղամ ես էլ, զուգարանա–բաղնիքային թեման ինձ տարավ ։ՃՃՃ Ապրես Չուկ ջան  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (02.10.2011), Freeman (02.10.2011), Inna (02.10.2011), Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

Ի դեպ, ես էլ եմ խաղացել դրանցով, բայց իմերը պատրաստի էին, մնում էր միայն պոկել և կպցնել։ Ebay-ով էի պատվիրել http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...E:L:OU:US:1123  մեկ էլ սա http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=320485583728

Էն առաջինը դեռ չեմ կպցրել, իսկ ծաղիկները լվացքի մեքենայի վրա են հանգրվանել, մեկ էլ ննջարանում հայելու սեղանի դարակներին  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (02.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ, ես էլ եմ խաղացել դրանցով, բայց իմերը պատրաստի էին, մնում էր միայն պոկել և կպցնել։ Ebay-ով էի պատվիրել http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...E:L:OU:US:1123  մեկ էլ սա http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=320485583728
> 
> Էն առաջինը դեռ չեմ կպցրել, իսկ ծաղիկները լվացքի մեքենայի վրա են հանգրվանել, մեկ էլ ննջարանում հայելու սեղանի դարակներին


Դրանցից ես էլ եմ տեսել (նկարներով), շատ հավես բաներ են ու կարելի ա դրանց օգնությամբ տունը լավ թարմացնել, աշխուժացնել  :Smile: 

Բայց անձամբ ինձ ավելի հրապուրում ա ձեռով անելը, թեկուզ ավելի վատ ստացվի  :Blush: 
Էդ գծագրել, կտրտել, կպցնելու պրոցեսն էլ ա շատ հավես: Օրինակ սառնարանի վրայի էս թիթեռնիկները մի քանի գույնի օռակալներից կտոր առ կտոր կտրտել, կպցրել եմ: Պատրաստիների չափ անթերի չի,  բայց ինձ դուր են գալիս.




հ.գ. խաղում եմ, էլի  :Blush:   :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (02.10.2011), Arpine (02.10.2011), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), E-la Via (02.10.2011), Inna (02.10.2011), MaryMay (26.10.2011), Nare-M (25.10.2011), Renata (02.10.2011), Դեկադա (02.10.2011), Հայկօ (02.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.10.2011), Ուլուանա (02.10.2011), Ֆոտոն (05.10.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

Մի հարց տամ լավ: Բանգլադեշի եկեղեցու մոտ գրախանութ կա մեծ, ընդեղ գունավոր ինչ որ ռուլոններ են աչքովս ընկել: Դրա՞նք են ձեր ասած օռակալները:

հավեսս եկավ, մենակ չգիտեմ ի՞նչի վրա կարամ դրանք կպցնեմ:

----------

Inna (02.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի հարց տամ լավ: Բանգլադեշի եկեղեցու մոտ գրախանութ կա մեծ, ընդեղ գունավոր ինչ որ ռուլոններ են աչքովս ընկել: Դրա՞նք են ձեր ասած օռակալները:
> 
> հավեսս եկավ, մենակ չգիտեմ ի՞նչի վրա կարամ դրանք կպցնեմ:


Հավանաբար հա, եթե էս տեսքի բաներ են.





Զգուշացնեմ, որ հիմնականում մետրով են ծախում:

----------

Inna (02.10.2011), Renata (02.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (02.10.2011)

----------


## Դեկադա

Հա փաստորեն դրանք են: Ես էլ նայում եմ մտածում սրանք ինչ են անում: Պարզվում ա էնքան բան կարելի է անել:  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (02.10.2011), Inna (02.10.2011), Renata (02.10.2011)

----------


## MaryMay

Սա էլ իմ հողմաղացը :Smile: 

IMG_1996.jpg

----------

Ameli (25.10.2011), Ariadna (25.10.2011), Arpine (31.10.2011), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), Chuk (25.10.2011), E-la Via (30.10.2011), einnA (05.11.2011), Inna (26.10.2011), John (25.10.2011), Kita (26.10.2011), Lusina (25.10.2011), Meme (04.11.2011), Moonwalker (25.10.2011), murmushka (25.10.2011), Nare-M (25.10.2011), Renata (25.10.2011), Ripsim (25.10.2011), Universe (25.10.2011), Դեկադա (31.10.2011), Ուլուանա (28.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (25.10.2011)

----------


## Chuk

Մեր հին, սովետական սառնարանը օռակալով «տյունինգ» արած.



Ափսոս, որ նորմալ լուսանկար չեմ կարողանում անել, որը բոլոր գույները ճիշտ կցուցադրի ու տեսքը էնպես կլինի, ոնց-որ իրականում ա  :Sad:

----------

Ameli (04.11.2011), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), E-la Via (30.10.2011), einnA (05.11.2011), helium (05.11.2011), Inna (30.10.2011), John (31.10.2011), MaryMay (04.11.2011), Moonwalker (30.10.2011), murmushka (31.10.2011), Renata (31.10.2011), Ripsim (30.10.2011), Valentina (30.10.2011), Արևհատիկ (05.11.2011), Դեկադա (31.10.2011), Էլիզե (08.11.2011), Ժունդիայի (18.11.2011), Լեո (30.10.2011), Նարե (31.10.2011), Ուլուանա (31.10.2011), Ռուֆուս (31.10.2011)

----------


## MaryMay

Ինձ արդեն պարուրել է ամանորյա կախարդանքը  :Smile:

----------

Ameli (04.11.2011), Ariadna (04.11.2011), Arpine (04.11.2011), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), Chuk (04.11.2011), E-la Via (04.11.2011), einnA (05.11.2011), Inna (08.11.2011), John (04.11.2011), Meme (04.11.2011), Moonwalker (04.11.2011), murmushka (19.11.2011), Renata (04.11.2011), Ripsim (04.11.2011), Արէա (04.11.2011), Դեկադա (04.11.2011), Էլիզե (08.11.2011), ԿԳԴ (04.11.2011), Ուլուանա (07.11.2011)

----------


## helium

Այս տարվա հելոուինի համար կարածս հռոմեկան զինվորի հագուստը: Թուրն ու վահանը գնել եմ  :Blush: 
IMG_4919.jpg

----------

Ariadna (05.11.2011), ars83 (28.01.2012), Inna (08.11.2011), MaryMay (06.11.2011), Renata (05.11.2011), Արէա (06.11.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.11.2011)

----------


## MaryMay

Իմ սրճային ծառը  :Smile:  Այնքան լավ է բուրում :Smile: 

IMG_2062.jpg

----------

ars83 (28.01.2012), erexa (19.11.2011), Renata (19.11.2011), Ripsim (18.11.2011), Ուլուանա (19.11.2011)

----------


## Valentina

Իմ դպրոցական տարիների աշխատանքներից.

Image1909-1.jpg

----------

Ameli (22.02.2012), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), E-la Via (22.02.2012), einnA (21.02.2012), ivy (06.10.2013), murmushka (22.02.2012), Դեկադա (21.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012), Ուլուանա (01.03.2012), Ֆոտոն (21.02.2012)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Պուպուշն ա, պահի, երեխեքիդ էլ ցույց կտաս:  :Jpit:

----------

Valentina (21.02.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

0902121122a-11.jpg

Այս գրատախտակը պատրաստել եմ 100 տոկոսով ինքնուրույն և այն տեղադրել եմ los-ի ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ 
դպրոցներից մեկի բակում  և 100 տոկոսով անվճար այն նվիրել եմ ՀԱՅ մանուկներին :

----------

boooooooom (07.10.2013), ivy (06.10.2013), Nadine (05.09.2012), Peace (03.09.2012), Արամ (13.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (03.09.2012), Ֆոտոն (03.09.2012)

----------


## Chuk

Կարծում եմ, որ թեմային գոնե ինչ-որ չափով համապատասխան է:
Ունեինք մահճակալ-օրորոց, որի վրա ես էլ եմ մեծացել: Բայց դե ժամանակի ընթացքում մահճակալը ոչ միայն տեսքն էր կորցրել, այլև որակը, ամրությունը: Ու մեկ է, իր ձևով կարծում եմ ժամանակակից օրորոց-մահճակալներից շատ ավելի լավն էր, դրա համար որոշեցի ռեստավրացնել, վերանորոգել Ավետիսի համար  :Smile: 

Մահճակալի հին տեսքը սա է.



Նախ մահճակալն ամբողջովին քանդվեց ու սկսեցի վերանորոգել իր բոլոր դետալները, ամրացնել, մշակել.



Արտաքին տեսքի հարցում իմ առաջ դրեցի խնդիր ստանալ մեր ննջասենյակի կահույքի ոճի մահճակալ (նկարում ցույց եմ տալիս այդ կահույքից պատառիկներ)



Եվ ահա արդյունքում ստացա Ավետիսի օրորոցը, որը արդեն շատ ամուր ու հարմար է, իսկ դե տեսքը դուք պետք է գնահատեք, ոչ թե ես, որտև իմ աչքին լավն ա  :Blush: 



Ներողություն նկարների վատ որակի համար, դրանց վրա չեմ աշխատել:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), ARMbrain (05.03.2014), boooooooom (07.10.2013), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), ivy (06.10.2013), Moonwalker (06.10.2013), murmushka (06.10.2013), Srtik (28.11.2014), V!k (06.10.2013), Valentina (17.11.2013), Vardik! (06.10.2013), Աթեիստ (07.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.10.2013), Արամ (06.10.2013), Արևհատիկ (17.11.2013), Գալաթեա (06.10.2013), Գորտուկ (06.12.2014), ԿԳԴ (08.10.2013), Հայկօ (06.10.2013), Ձայնալար (06.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2013), Ուլուանա (06.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (06.10.2013), Վահե-91 (06.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Իմ առաջին ու դեռ միակ քանդակը քարի վրա  :Smile: 
_Զառամյալ թագուհին_

----------

ARMbrain (05.03.2014), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), Chuk (06.10.2013), ivy (06.10.2013), murmushka (06.10.2013), Vardik! (06.10.2013), Արամ (13.11.2013), Գալաթեա (06.10.2013), ԿԳԴ (08.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2013), Ուլուանա (06.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (06.10.2013)

----------


## ivy

Չուկ, էս ոնց ես սարքել, ներկել ե՞ս մեծամասամբ:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արտ, ես վերջին նկարը չեմ տեսնում, նախորդներն երևում են, վերջինը՝ չէ...  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Սենց տեսնում ե՞ս, Ան:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Chuk (06.10.2013), Vardik! (06.10.2013), Ուլուանա (06.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էս ոնց ես սարքել, ներկել ե՞ս մեծամասամբ:


Չէ, մեծ մասամբ ճիշտ հակառակը, չեմ ներկել  :Jpit: 
Ներկած են միայն ճաղերի հատվածը, մնացածը օրակալ ա: Էս թեմայի նախորդ էջերում էլ կա օրակալով արածս բաներ, ընդհանրապես էդ «նյութի վրա խփնվել եմ»  :Smile: 




> Արտ, ես վերջին նկարը չեմ տեսնում, նախորդներն երևում են, վերջինը՝ չէ...


Էս լինկով փորձի, եթե չբացի, ուրիշ տեղ տեղադրեմ.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/ktdt.jpg/

----------

ivy (06.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, մեծ մասամբ ճիշտ հակառակը, չեմ ներկել 
> Ներկած են միայն ճաղերի հատվածը, մնացածը օրակալ ա: Էս թեմայի նախորդ էջերում էլ կա օրակալով արածս բաներ, ընդհանրապես էդ «նյութի վրա խփնվել եմ»


Մի քանի բառով ասեմ: Երկու տեսակի օրակալ ա օգտագործած: Մեկը սպիտակ ու փայլուն ա, մյուսը փայտի ֆակտուրայով: Մինչև իրանց կպցնելը տախտակներն ու փայտերը մանրամասն մշակվել են, շուշաթղթվել, հարթվել: Էս նյութի առավելություններն ահագին շատ են, բավական լավ ա նստում, առանց անհարթությունների, չունի տհաճ կամ այլ ձևի հոտ, հեշտ լվացվում-մաքրվում ա, բավական ամուր ա, սուր, կտրող վտանգավոր ծայրեր չունի, հեշտ չի վնասվում, երեխեն դժվար թե պոկրտի, վնասի (չնայած էդ դեռ կերևա  :Jpit: ), բայց և ցանկության դեպքում իրան կարելի ա շատ հանգիստ պոկել ու ուրիշ օրակալով տեսքը փոխել (ուրիշ ֆակտուրա, ուրիշ գույն և այլն):

Ավելի ուշ վրան ուրիշ օրակալներով հավանաբար նաև մանկական կամ ուղղակի գեղեցիկ նկարներ կանեմ, որ երեխուն ձանձրալի չլինի  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), ivy (06.10.2013), Vardik! (06.10.2013), Աթեիստ (07.10.2013), Ձայնալար (06.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Արտ, ընտիր ա ստացվել  :Smile: 
Մալադեց:

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), CactuSoul (06.10.2013), Chuk (06.10.2013), ivy (06.10.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էս լինկով փորձի, եթե չբացի, ուրիշ տեղ տեղադրեմ.
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/ktdt.jpg/


Չէ, դրանով մինչև էդ արդեն փորձել էի, չէր բացել, բայց Այվիի դրածը տեսա  :Smile: ։ 
Շատ լավն ա, Արտ։ Քիչ ա մնում գամ մոտդ դասընթացների  :Jpit: ։

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), Chuk (06.10.2013), ivy (06.10.2013), Vardik! (06.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Չուկ, քանի որ ես մի քիչ կահույքից գլուխ հանում եմ, դեռ մի բան էլ պրոֆեսիոնալի ցույց տվեցի, լիքը գովեստներ շռայլեց, ռեսպեկտ  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (06.10.2013), Աթեիստ (07.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2013)

----------


## murmushka

ամենակարևորը պատրաստված է սիրող հայրիկի ձեռքերով, հաստատ ԱՎետիսը կզգա ջերմությունն ու իրեն անչափ ապահով կզգա, եսիմ մի տեսակ խորհրդավոր տաքություն կա մահճակալի մեջ

----------

Alphaone (06.10.2013), ARMbrain (05.03.2014), Chuk (06.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (06.10.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Պայուսակ պարի շորիկների համար:

Գաղափար և դիզայն՝ Գալաթեա
Իրականացնղ/կյանքի կոչող՝ Չուկի Ջուլ  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (11.10.2013), ARMbrain (05.03.2014), boooooooom (17.11.2013), CactuSoul (13.11.2013), Chuk (11.10.2013), einnA (04.06.2014), erexa (11.10.2013), ivy (11.10.2013), Lílium (28.02.2014), Mephistopheles (11.10.2013), murmushka (17.11.2013), Norton (13.11.2013), Peace (11.10.2013), Արէա (11.10.2013), Արևհատիկ (17.11.2013), Գորտուկ (06.12.2014), ԿԳԴ (18.10.2013), Հայկօ (11.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.10.2013), Շինարար (12.10.2013), Ուլուանա (11.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.10.2013), Վոլտերա (11.10.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Սեղանս ոչ միայն տեսքից էր ընկել, այլ որոշակի վնասվածքներ ուներ, սկսած ջարդած ակից, որի չափերովը չէր գտնվում, վերջացրած թուլացած կտորներից, մաշվածքներից: Պետք էր ընդամենը գարեջուր, օռակալ, ռեզակ, երկաթե քանոն, մետր, խոնավ շոր, մի քանի տեսակի պտուտակահան ու մի քանի ժամ:




հ.գ. ֆոնում թեթև երևացող պահարանը դեռ լրիվ պատրաստ չի, դա էլ վերջացնեմ, կդնեմ:

----------

ARMbrain (05.03.2014), boooooooom (17.11.2013), CactuSoul (13.11.2013), einnA (04.06.2014), ivy (13.11.2013), keyboard (13.11.2013), Norton (13.11.2013), Արամ (13.11.2013), Գորտուկ (06.12.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.11.2013), Ուլուանա (13.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (13.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պայուսակ պարի շորիկների համար:
> 
> Գաղափար և դիզայն՝ Գալաթեա
> Իրականացնղ/կյանքի կոչող՝ Չուկի Ջուլ


բա բռնողն ով ա՞…

----------


## Valentina

Մի ժամանակ Կասյան փողոցում թելերի խանութ կար, վերջերս նկատեցի որ փակվել ա:
Որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ կիսաբրդյա թելեր ձեռք բերել, գիտեք նենց խանութ, որտեղ մեծ տեսականի լինի?

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մի ժամանակ Կասյան փողոցում թելերի խանութ կար, վերջերս նկատեցի որ փակվել ա:
> Որտեղի՞ց կարող եմ կիսաբրդյա թելեր ձեռք բերել, գիտեք նենց խանութ, որտեղ մեծ տեսականի լինի?


Հաստատ չգիտեմ՝ քո ուզածը կա, թե ոչ, բայց գործվածքի պարագաների ու թելերի խանութ կա Մաշտոցի պողոտայի երջնամասում՝ փակ շուկայի դիմացի մայթին։ հաստատ տեղակայությունը չեմ հիշում, բայց անցումի մոտերքն է, որ նայես՝ կգտնես։

----------

Valentina (17.11.2013)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Բաղրամյանի ՍԱՍ-ի կողքի խանութը լավ մեծ տեսականի ունի, կիսաբուրդ ևս։ Նաիրուհու նշած Մաշտոցի պողոտայի վերջնամասի խանութը ևս իրենց մասնաճյուղն է ու նույն տեսականին կա այնտեղ։

----------

Valentina (17.11.2013)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Վիբրացիայով սիրուն նաղշեր ա ստանում...

----------

Sambitbaba (28.11.2014), Աթեիստ (07.05.2014)

----------


## The silent river

Սրանք էլ իմ տանջանքներն են:

----------

boooooooom (27.12.2014), CactuSoul (28.11.2014), Cassiopeia (27.11.2014), Chuk (27.11.2014), GriFFin (09.04.2015), ivy (19.05.2015), John (29.11.2014), Peace (30.11.2014), Sambitbaba (28.11.2014), Smokie (28.11.2014), Srtik (28.11.2014), V!k (29.11.2014), Աթեիստ (27.11.2014), Արէա (27.11.2014), ԳագոՋան (22.12.2014), Գորտուկ (06.12.2014), Մուշու (27.11.2014), Նաիրուհի (30.12.2014), Նիկեա (27.11.2014), Ուլուանա (28.11.2014)

----------


## Մուշու

Իմ կարած առաջին խաղալիքը   :Blush:  :Blush:

----------

boooooooom (27.12.2014), Cassiopeia (27.12.2014), Chuk (27.12.2014), ivy (10.08.2015), Sambitbaba (25.05.2015), Smokie (27.12.2014), Srtik (13.04.2015), Զաքար (18.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (30.12.2014), Նիկեա (27.12.2014), Ուլուանա (27.12.2014), Վոլտերա (18.05.2015)

----------


## laro

Թվում ա, թե ինքը շատ պարզ ա ու հեշտ սարքվող, բայց դա տենց չի. մենակ վեզ ժամ մաղթանքն եմ ասեեղնագործել  :Jpit:  Էլ չասեմ մնացածը  :Smile:  Իրականում ծաղիկը հենց իր վրա պետք ա գործված լիներ, բայց սխալ բան արեցի ու պլաններս փոխվեց  :Smile:  մեկ էլ էն ներսի մի քիչ փնթի բաները վերջվում սիրունացրել եմ  :Smile:  
[/IMG]

----------

boooooooom (25.05.2015), Chuk (25.05.2015), GriFFin (16.12.2015), ivy (10.08.2015), Sambitbaba (25.05.2015), Smokie (11.08.2015), Srtik (25.05.2015), Tiger29 (25.05.2015), Աթեիստ (25.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (10.08.2015), Նիկեա (31.01.2016), Ուլուանա (25.05.2015), Վոլտերա (25.05.2015)

----------


## laro

Էս մի բացիկն էլ մամայիս համար եմ արել  :Smile:  բոլորն ինքնուրույն ա արած, թիթեռները կտրել եմ մկրատով ու դրանից հետո մի շաբաթ բութ մատս ցավում էր, երև նյադին նեղել էի  :Smile:  Բայց ինձ դուր եկավ  :Smile:  Իրոք ինքը շատ աշխատատար ա, թեպետ թվում ա հեշտ ա սարքելը  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (25.05.2015), Chuk (25.05.2015), erexa (25.05.2015), Sambitbaba (25.05.2015), Smokie (11.08.2015), Srtik (25.05.2015), Աթեիստ (25.05.2015), Նիկեա (31.01.2016)

----------


## laro

Մեկ էլ էսպիսի բան ունեմ հեռախոսումս  :Jpit:  Ամառն եմ արել  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (25.05.2015), Cassiopeia (31.10.2015), Chuk (25.05.2015), ivy (10.08.2015), Sambitbaba (25.05.2015), Smokie (11.08.2015), Srtik (25.05.2015), Tiger29 (25.05.2015), Աթեիստ (25.05.2015), Արշակ (31.01.2016), Մուշու (25.05.2015), Նաիրուհի (10.08.2015), Նիկեա (31.01.2016), Ուլուանա (25.05.2015)

----------


## laro

Էլի բացիկ. Չորացրած ռամաշկայի մնացորդներից  :LOL:  
Ու գորգիկ  :Smile:  Ուլուն ա հավեսի գցել  :Smile:  Ճիշտ ա իր գործածներին չի հասնի, բայց ես հասկացել եմ ձևը, պետք չի սենց խիտ նախշ անել: Ու համ էլ Ուլուն ինչ գործիք ու ցանցեր ա ուղարկել, ջիջիլ բոլորին  :Tongue:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.11.2015), Chuk (14.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (13.11.2015), Sambitbaba (14.11.2015), Smokie (14.11.2015), Srtik (15.11.2015), Արշակ (31.01.2016), Զաքար (13.11.2015), Նիկեա (31.01.2016), Ուլուանա (14.11.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Տոներն են մոտենում  :Smile:

----------

GriFFin (16.12.2015), John (16.12.2015), laro (16.12.2015), Արշակ (31.01.2016), Զաքար (31.01.2016), Նիկեա (31.01.2016), Ուլուանա (16.12.2015)

----------


## Hayazn

Այս եղեռնի հուշարձանի նմանորինակը սարքել եմ LOS ի հայկական դպրոցներից մեկում 2018 ի ապրիլի 23 ին :

----------

Sambitbaba (05.02.2022), Աթեիստ (04.02.2022), Ուլուանա (04.02.2022)

----------


## Hayazn

Այս տոնածառը սարքել եմ 2013 ի դեկտեմբերին , հայկական դպրոցի համար :
Այն փայտից է եվ գագաթին ունի շատ գեղեցիկ խաչ , որը լուսահոգի Ագուլեսցու հորդորով քողարկեցին :
ճուղերը զարդարված են իսկական ցորենի հասկերով եվ հայաստանից բերված շորե տիկնիկներով , դրանք մեր հեքիաթների հերոսներն են :

----------

Varzor (09.02.2022)

----------

